# Black Rapid versus Spider Holster for travel photography?



## ereka (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm torn between the Black Rapid (or similar) shoulder strap and the Spider Holster (or similar). I know there are cheap versions of both, but at the price level of the genuine items I'd probably feel more confortable going with the original manufacturer. That's just me. Specifically for travel photography, which system do you think is more practical?

The other consideration is reliability of the Black Rapid system, which seems to have some weak points that can lead to failure. However, I'm aware that there is a long thread specifically about that and the various modifications people have made, so please don't repeat all that here. I think I could live with the Black Rapid as it is, for use with my 5DMkIII.

I'm just wondering which system is more practical for travel photography i.e. shoulder strap or holster?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a big long thread on sling straps here that you may find useful.


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 22, 2012)

I trucked my 40D with battery grip through Manhattan for a week with the Black Rapid I borrowed from a friend...very impressed on how comfortable and easy it was to carry and access...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

Whhops! And here's the link I mentioned earlier: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3077.0.html

I too like the BR RS-4 for travel, it does not look too technical and is comfortable for all day use.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 22, 2012)

I get these as solutions for pros carrying more than one camera - and who draw a paycheck and have appropriate insurance etc.

I don't get it for things like travel photography. I haven't found the "ideal" strap yet either but I'm okay with my Crumpler for now. I find the 2-point connection much more trustworthy and don't want to muck up the tripod socket (especially with the battery grip which I would think puts additional strain on the connection between camera and grip). Plus I don't like straps across my chest.

The holster idea doesn't look appealing for crowded places to me. I know that in such circumstances or in tight spaces I often pull the camera from the side towards the front of my body. Don't see how you would do that with a holster. And again: a lot of trust in one single connection...


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 22, 2012)

I know your pain in deciding - at this point I've got a single BR strap, but may go forward with the Spider simply because if I have a back pack on, I don't want to have to take it off to get out of the BR strap (you'd have to wear it under the backpack. The catch is that what ever pack I use, it can't have any type of belt on it. Now if you are in a place that's really warm, the idea of wearing a belt may not mesh with your style or comfort. Either one is going to suck if you're crawling around to get a shot.

Questions I have that would impact this include, what lenses are you taking, what about a second body, are you using a backpack or such, are you going alone or with a partner, where are you going to be - are there local security concerns, weather of where you'll be - rain protection. There is no magic bullet for possible solution, and you may want to just purchase both, so you can decide later.


----------



## ereka (Mar 22, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> I know your pain in deciding - at this point I've got a single BR strap, but may go forward with the Spider simply because if I have a back pack on, I don't want to have to take it off to get out of the BR strap (you'd have to wear it under the backpack. The catch is that what ever pack I use, it can't have any type of belt on it. Now if you are in a place that's really warm, the idea of wearing a belt may not mesh with your style or comfort. Either one is going to suck if you're crawling around to get a shot.
> 
> Questions I have that would impact this include, what lenses are you taking, what about a second body, are you using a backpack or such, are you going alone or with a partner, where are you going to be - are there local security concerns, weather of where you'll be - rain protection. There is no magic bullet for possible solution, and you may want to just purchase both, so you can decide later.



One body: 5DMkIII
Lenses: probably just 24-105 plus 100 macro plus 85 f/1.8
Backpack: possibly some of the time, but not all of the time
Travelling with family
Philippines: has a high risk of mugging/kidnap anywhere in the country apparently (according to the FCO)
Rain: possibly
Hot and humid: definitely


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 26, 2012)

I own one of each (Spider holster pro and the RS-4). The Spider holster is infinitely more useful to me at weddings and events, but I would probably rather go hiking or traveling with the R-strap.

My main complaint with the R-strap for weddings is that unless you put extra slack in the strap, it's difficult to shoot vertically without the strap pulling on you. I don't like slack in my R-strap, so I tried the Spider holster and it's much better. When I tried shooting with the R-strap, I ended up taking the camera off the strap for long stretches, which makes the strap ineffective.

The main thing I like about the Spider holster is that it takes the camera weight off my shoulders, since I shoot with a sizable lens bag. It also holds securely to the belt bracket, it detaches completely, and the mount on the camera doesn't interfere much with vertical shooting.. 

Hiking or traveling, I'm probably wearing a lighter backpack, so the R-strap isn't much extra weight. As long as you keep the latch protector down, there's no way the camera can fall off or flop around, especially if you use the BRAD attachment.


----------



## pwp (Mar 26, 2012)

I also have both. For sports events the SpiderPro is absolutely unbeatable. I use the twin holster. 
But for travel it would be much too bulky. It's not pretty. It's functional. I can run with bodies hanging off the SpiderPro.
The BlackRapid is the first choice for travel, no question. Enjoy your trip!

Paul Wright


----------



## Wrathwilde (Mar 26, 2012)

Another vote here for Spider Holster... I love it, no straps to get in the way while shooting, absolutely secure connection, weight off the shoulder, great for event photography. I'd choose it over a strap system for hiking, just because it isn't going to swing around while doing other things, like bending over. My favorite shooting accessory of the last 25 years.


----------



## ereka (Mar 26, 2012)

Due to my portly physique, I think I'd find it uncomfortable to have a loaded belt around my waist. Also, I'd be concerned that I might drop the camera, or have it knocked out of my hand, or snatched from me in a crowd, when I'm using it i.e. when it isn't attached to the holster. A shoulder strap just seems more secure.

I'm not too concerned about being able to go quickly from strap to tripod on my travels because I can't envisage my needing to do that. I've set my mind on a more leisurely pace. I won't be carrying my tripod around with me most of the time anyway. 

I do have some concerns about reports of the Black Rapid carabina failing, but these seem to be in the minority and most people seem more than happy with the BR system. I won't go for the RS-7 though due to the additional weak point that opens to allow attachment of mods. 

I think I'm going to go with the Black Rapid RS-4 strap, for my imminent trip at least. I might add some sort of cable tie to the carabina as a fail safe, just for peace of mind, although I suspect it's only an issue with heavy use. 

Thank you to everyone for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 29, 2012)

I have both. The only times I've used the spider holster is a couple of times for wedding shoots in combination with the Black Rapid, the S.H. on my left hip, the B.R. on my right. I favour the B.R. by a long shot and EVERYTIME I use one of my Dslrs the B.R. is attached. Far less cumbersome than either bag, backpack or belt with holster IMHO.


----------



## kimloris (Mar 29, 2012)

Two things to consider (or to ask yourself) about the spider holster, especially when you travel: 
1- when it is hot, I do not tuck my T-shirt/polo in my pants, would the extra pending fabric be in the way, would you put the holster belt on top of the T-shirts ?
2- when you are in transportation (boat, bus, tuk-tuk) and that you want to take pictures at some times but not all the times, you cannot seat with the camera still attached to the holster, you have to remove it while with the BR, the camera is still attached and secure on your laps

Just my 2 cents


----------

